# Play ball! (Yes, it's slot related!)



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

At least I guess it's slot related, since the ball game is going on in the middle of my slot car layout...




























stay tuned...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

batter up!




























there's a few more players, but i haven't gotten to them all yet...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What no lights? :devil: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey Beer Man !*

Beer here ! Nice job.


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

Nice job! Actually reminded me of the days we used to play pickup games all summer long.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I like it. It adds a nice touch to your track.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*uh Rick,,,,,,,,*

Just noticed, you're missing a key component to every baseball field, a Porta John or two.  rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Great job Rick,

As for Porta Pots I have something that I should be able to post for these that has been on the back burner for a while I just got to get my self feeling better. I came down with a very nasty case of Scarlet Fever the last day at my moms but didn't confirm until after I drove home Sunday at the ER. I am just now starting to feel better.

For your ball field backstop try wire screen material that you can buy in rolls at the hardware store and Nails fot the Posts I think you will really like how it looks on the ball field. It looks just like scale chain link fence.

Having fun a little

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Roger,
Hope you are feeling better... you are right about screen matierial, but I saw a way that mey be less expensive and easier to work with. I have used wedding veil type matierial from Wal-Mart or a fabric store. I think it is the same stuff RRR uses for the screen matierial for his stockers.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

You guys are both right, the "plastic canvas" I used for a fence is out of scale... I just happened to have some of this stuff around from my wife's craft room. I thought about the wire screening, but I didn't know if Home Depot even carries it anymore or if everyone uses that nylon stuff (which I guess might work as well). The wedding veil stuff is called tulle (pronounced tool) and yes, I think it is what RRR uses. I'll get around to a better backstop eventually, probably when I get around to putting some trees on the layout. Hey, that's a good topic for another thread...

hey Dadvball, that's exactly what I was going for. I had hoped at first to find Little League players in uniform, but as far as I can tell they don't exist in HO scale. These are the only ballplayers I could find at all in HO, and I think they look pretty cool. They just recently came out from Woodland Scenics. If you look at them close, they look like a bunch of kids playing sandlot ball. On my layout, this field is in a neighborhood park.

Porta-pots? I've seen a website where a guy has a NASCAR-themed layout with a row of them. The name of the track is something like Shaunadega. Hmmmm... maybe a restroom like the county parks have around here...

Someone at work saw the pics and said if it's a little league field, it needs a couple of little bleachers. I think she's right. Now I gotta try and find or make them.

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Rick,

Cool pictures. Looks great.

Roger,

I'm wishing you a speedy recovery, Feel better fast.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> Someone at work saw the pics and said if it's a little league field, it needs a couple of little bleachers. I think she's right. Now I gotta try and find or make them.
> 
> --rick


Rick,
You might be able to fashion those benches out of some flat toothpicks. The wide flatend may give you the right scale look with a little effort. Cut off two ends and glue them together to make the bench seat, add a couple of legs and there you go. Just a cheap thought.  

btw, the GL decal is on the way. :thumbsup: 
rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Great stuff ParkRNDL,
You probably know this but Walthers carries everything discussed above--from scale people to toilets. I like the personal touch though and creating something is sometimes half the fun. A great layout!















A couple of questions though, pertaining the cars--Is that a Chevy Greenbriar van? Also the car with the different colour hood--is that a custom "beater" you did?
Thanks...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

boss9 said:


> Great stuff ParkRNDL,
> You probably know this but Walthers carries everything discussed above--from scale people to toilets. I like the personal touch though and creating something is sometimes half the fun. A great layout!
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks, Boss. Yeah, I've seen Walthers, that's actually where I first found the ballplayers, then I went to the local train store to see if he had them. I could have shaved a couple bucks off getting them online, but would have paid it in shipping anyway. I figured I'd rather help keep the local guy in business. I plan on looking up more stuff there as I get to it...

As for the two cars... the van started life as an 88-cent Wal-Mart toy. I shortened it to look right on a Tjet. The El Camino was a resin repop of an Aurora El Camino... a guy at a slot car show was selling it in his junk box for $1 because there were bubbles in the casting right at the bottom of the wheelwells and the rocker panels. Well, they looked like tiny scale rust holes to me, so it became a resin beater like you said. It seems that that's how many El Caminos end up anyway... 

I'm attaching a couple pics.

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rick,
Great job on the El Camino. Van looks good too. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Morn,
Thank for the pics and explaination of the cars. The van has variations which make one look 4wd--neat! The Camino is a first for me seeing a Ho beater..great idea.
Cheers...


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Cool display! I really like the Camino. I'm always tryin' to find the junk no one wants to make my stock cars out of. I recently turned a broken up Datsun 510 into a Chevy II that raced at our track in '78. Lot of work but I have never seen that body in a AFX, so I guess ya just build it.


----------

